# FS/ FT Fish (prices OBO) also intrested in any FF fish.



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

ALL PRICES OBO!!! also have small tanks forsale!

3x Comet Goldfish (large) ~$10 for all (must together to large tank or pond)

100+x Malaysian Trumpet Snails ~$1 for 6 or $5 for 30+

(Possibly) 5x Female Bettas ~$20 for all (sorority)

2x Black Skirt Tetras ~$5 for both

4x Green Severums (Juvie) ~$10 (each)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
will be willing to trade/or take in any of the following: SAE's, Bristlenose Plecos/ Bulldog/ other small pleco


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Sanka
I am interested in your corys. I have a nice flash catfish and a large banjo catfish to trade. Could bring to the next aquqrium meeting on Thursday at Mickaela.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok sounds good to me! I cant attend the meetings (i have dance about the same time) but you could stop by here before then (Im not sure where the next meeting is lives) or i can see if i can get out your way. (might be out in ladysmith next week if that works for yu)


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

I will contact you. I live in Parksville. I missed your message Thursday. You can me and we can meet okay? Check your pm for my phone number. Thanks again.


----------



## chubar (Jan 30, 2012)

If you ever get to Victoria let me know, I have a Lazer Cory and a Skunk Cory and will soon have 50 killifish. Would love a couple cories that might actually breed.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually have a few other corys that i might think about selling.. looking to take this tank in a diffrent direction..


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

BUMP BUMP BUMP

JD's Must Go! Can Deliver Within Nanaimo!!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Take them to Midisland Fish and Reptile. Denise has a tank of them. Tell her you have no room. JUST A SUGGESTION.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally, finally, FINALLY! Those dang JD's Found a home! a man named jaret came and took them home for his 135g... they will be living with an oscar and pacu!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Purrfect! The owner of that pet store said she would have housed your fish. Maybe you can check out her shop. She has some sweet fish in very clean tanks. Well happy days. By the way all fishes are happily doing what they do best, lol. Your new additions will color up in a day or so.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, Ive been meaning to stop in there at some point! They are already coloring up and swimming everywhere in the tank.. and without the JD's my parrots are also out so all it well! did find the flash pleco dead though with a chewed tail though .. a parting gift from the JD's i guess :/


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes JD must need an extremely large territory to stop being so aggressive. Well I am happy the severums are coloring. Cheers


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I am thinking of selling my coocu cats(Synodonthis Multipunctatus)breeders.I have 6 mature fish @ $25 each.Let me know if you are interested. IOAN


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah i might be intrested in a few.. when you decide your ready to part with them let me know.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. do you still have some Malaysian trumpet snails left ? if so, would you ship them to Abbotsford ? i would like the 30+ for 5 bucks. i know shipping will cost 5 bucks or less. Cheers


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. just to be clear i will pay the shipping. and am trying to find someone else to go in, and get them all. let m now Thanks. Cheers


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah i have tons!! for $5 I usually give closer to 40 and try to give the largest ones possible if that works for you. ill have to try to figure out shipping and such or see when ill be out that way


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Start of the week bump!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

BUMP!! Looking to sell these so i cant take the tanks down.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

BUMP!! WANTING TO SELL.. all price negotiable.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Please close thread


----------

